# Hallo From A New Member



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi - my name's Will Fly and I'm based in Sussex in the UK. I've always been interested in watches since I was small - my uncle was a watchmaker and jeweller - and, since I retired, have concentrated more on mechanical wind pocket watches. Here are three of them - I won't bore you with the rest just yet...

Waltham half-hunter, Traveler movement, Dennison case, 1918










Elgin 571 "B.W. Raymond" Railroad grade, 1949










J.G. Graves English Lever Movement, 1903, Silver cased, Chester


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice trio! Welcome to the forum


----------



## William2 (Jul 6, 2011)

They look in superb condition.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

They're in very good condition. The J.G. Graves has just been repaired and serviced - broken mainspring - and the half-hunter misses on the wind occasionally, which, from what I can tell, appears to be a slightly faulty click wheel. All keep excellent time.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great watches, Will....welcome to the forum.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks folks - some more for you:

Waltham 1918 open faced watch










Lady Elgin hunter, 0s 15-jewel hunter


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I like your two Elgins, Will....here's a particularly scarce 1924 green gold filled Elgin with a rather special dial! I get to wear this about 5 times a year.










...and another green gold beauty...a 1938 Hamilton with purple hands and original box...


----------



## Blackthou (Aug 13, 2011)

Some quality looking pieces there.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

hi, nice pockets mate, thought i would fling my wee one in here too, rather than a whole new thread










and the heart


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Some lovely stuff there, folks - I'm hoping to get a good condition Hamilton in the not too distant future...


----------

